# Herpetology BEN209 with ADL or ACS



## HerbsParents (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey all
Have always been a interested in taking my passion for reptiles further so have decided to first take an online course to increase my knowledge and take my first steps towards a life working with reptiles. 

Having looked online I have found 2 good looking courses and was wondering if anyone had any information/thoughts or feedback on either of these courses.

They are:
Reptile | Amphibians | Home Study | Herpetology Zoology course -
and
http://www.adlhomestudy.co.uk/courses/environmental/herpetology-ben209

Both seem to be the Ben209 course with 9 modules any information would be excellent

Cheers
Rich


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I don't know anything about these courseds but it would be intersting to know how you get on with them


----------



## HerbsParents (Oct 7, 2013)

Khonsu said:


> I don't know anything about these courseds but it would be intersting to know how you get on with them


Think I have decided to go for the BEN 209 course with ADL. Will post a review of the course and material once I begin (£350 for the course so not too bad but need to save up first)


----------

